# Störmeldeanlage



## bastler

Hallo

Ich soll eine Störmeldeanlage programmieren. Es sollen eine S7 315 und wahrscheinlich ein TP177 zum Einsatz kommen. Die Störmeldungen laufen aus dem gesamten Werk zusammen. Sie werden in den einzelnen Anlagen und Maschinen mit einen potentialfreien Kontakt eines Relais gebildet. An der S7 werden diese über DI's eingelesen. Die Störmeldungen müssen mit Datum und Uhrzeit dargestellt werden, und sie müssen quittiert werden. Das OP soll mit WinCC flex 2008 programmiert werden. Wie würdet Ihr so ein Projekt realisieren? 
Ist es besser das ganze in der S7 zu programmieren oder soll man das im Panel mittels Bitmeldungen programmieren?

MfG
bastler


----------



## Mobi

Wenn das Panel reicht, dann nimm doch nur das. Wenn keine Programme laufen, brauchst du auch keine S7.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Mobi schrieb:


> Wenn das Panel reicht, dann nimm doch nur das. Wenn keine Programme laufen, brauchst du auch keine S7.


 
Wie liest er dann die Störmeldungen am Panel ein, das TP177 hat keine Eingänge und es lassen sich auch keine anschließen.

@bastler,
vlt. ist das Bitmeldeverfahren das richtige für dich, es ist sehr einfach
zu handhaben. Die Störmeldungen werden in der S7 bearbeitet und
können von der S7 bzw. auch vom Panel Quittiert werden.
Schau mal in die online hilfe von flex, da steht so einiges.

gruß helmut


----------



## bastler

Im Handbuch hab ich schon nachgelesen. Es gibt ja noch, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, den SFC18 für Meldungen. Hat jemand damit schon gearbeitet, verstehe noch nicht ganz wie der funktioniert.

MfG
bastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Der sfc 18 ist für das Alarm_S Meldeverfahren. Dieses Meldeverfahren ist 
dafür gedacht das eine CPU eine Störmeldung aus der CPU an alle
Teilnehmer gesendet wird, dh. hast du mehrere Panel's angeschlossen
wird an allen Panels dies Störmeldung angezeigt. Die Störmeldetexte
werden in der CPU projektiert. Das ganze ist etwas aufwendiger.

Ich würde das Bitmeldeverfahren in deinen Fall verwenden. Deine
Störung setzt ein Bit in der SPS mit diesen Bit wird im Panel die
entsprechende Störmeldung im Störmeldefenster angezeigt.
Mit der Störmeldung kannst du dann im Störmeldefenster dann
Zeitpunkt und Zustand der Meldung sehen.
Mit Zustand meine ich Kommen, Gehen, Quittiert.
Zur jede Störmeldungen hören Quittierbits, die da wären Quittierung
von der SPS und Quittierung vom Panel.
Dh. du kannst die Meldung mit einen button vom Panel aus Quittieren
oder die Quittierung auch von der SPS durchfürhren.
Ist die Meldung gegangen und Quittiert verschwindet sie wieder aus
deinen Störmeldefenster.
Das Bitmeldeverfahren brauch keine Speziellen Bausteine sondern wird
mit einfachen Bitverknüpfungen in der steuerung bearbeitet.
Die Störmeldungen selber werden dabei in WinCCflexibel bearbeitet und
erstellt. Wo das ganze dann sehr übersichtlich ist.


----------



## bastler

Hallo Helmut vdR

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Was mir nicht so richtig gefällt im Panel, ist das Meldefenster. Ich hätte lieber selber ein "Bild" programmiert, vielleicht ein Bildbaustein, wo mehrere Elemente enthalten sind. Z.B. ein E/A-Textfeld für die Meldung, ein E/A-Textfeld für das Datum, eine Quittiertaste etc.
Was hältst du davon?

MfG
bastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel

das geht, dafür gibt es die Meldeanzeige. Das Meldefenster ist ja nichts
anderes wie ein Bild mit Meldeanzeige. Dieses Meldeanzeige kann 1 zeilig
oder auch Mehrzeilig sein. Die Button für die Meldeanzeige sind damit
enthalten, können aber weggeschaltet werden. Somit kannst du extra
Button zur quittierung auf dein panel einrichten.
Du kannst auch mehrere Meldanzeigen mit unterschiedlichen Meldegruppen
auf den Bildschirm zur anzeige bringen.


----------



## bastler

Da wird sicher die ein oder andere Frage noch aufkommen, aber auf das Forum und deren Mitglieder hier, kann man sich ja 100% verlassen.

MfG
bastler


----------



## PN/DP

bastler schrieb:


> auf das Forum und deren Mitglieder hier, kann man sich ja 100% verlassen.


Deshalb gebe ich Helmut ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 für die ausführliche Erklärung.

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## bastler

Ist es möglich, in der Meldeanzeige quittierte und gegangene Meldungen zu löschen? Bei mir werden die Meldungen für Kommen, Quittiert, Gegangen in 3 einzelnen Meldungen angezeigt. Bei 5 veschiedenen Meldungen sind das 15 Zeilen und das wirkt unübersichtlich. Was auch noch gehen würde, wenn in einer Zeile, K,Q,G dargestellt würde. Ist sowas programmierbar?
Benutze TP177 WinCC flex2008.

MfG
bastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Bastler,
hier mal eine kleine hilfe für Störmeldeanzeige, dazu fangen wir mal aus
der Step 7 sicht an. Ich habe immer 2 arten von Meldungen, die da wären
Störmeldungen und Betriebsmeldungen. Der unterschied ist Störmeldungen
sollen quittiert werden wie z.b. Störung Luft, das hat den zweck wenn
der Druckschalter spitz eingestellt ist, wird die Störung solange angezeigt
bis sie quittiert ist, der Bediener bekommt diese meldung mit.
Störmeldungen sind bei mir immer Rot und haben jeweils ein quittierbit.
Dann habe ich noch Betriebsmeldungen diese meldungen müssen nicht 
quittiert werden sie zeigen nur einen zustand an, wie z.b. die Endlage
einer Achse da soll den Bediener nur mitgeteilt werden warum es nicht
weiter geht. Betriebsmeldungen haben die Farbe Gelb.

Grundsätzlich sollte mann sich vorher Gedanken machen wieviel Meldungen
überhaubt möglich sind, ist das geklärt lege ich eine Datenbaustein an.
Übrigens das alles immer mit Symbolkommentar das hilft später.

Hier der Datenbaustein mit jeweils 128 Störmeldungen, Quittierbits und
Betriebsmeldungen. Die Störmeldungen bekommen den Nr.-Schlüssel
1000 und die Betriebsmeldungen bekommen den Nr.-Schlüssel 2000.



		Code:
	

DATA_BLOCK "002-DB"
TITLE =Betriebs- und Störmeldungen
VERSION : 0.1


  STRUCT     
   Stoermeldungen : STRUCT     
    _1008 : BOOL ;    //001 - Störung Not-Aus
    _1009 : BOOL ;    //001 - Störung Luft
    _1010 : BOOL ;    
    _1011 : BOOL ;    
    _1012 : BOOL ;    
    _1013 : BOOL ;    
    _1014 : BOOL ;    
    _1015 : BOOL ;    
    _1000 : BOOL ;    
    _1001 : BOOL ;    
    _1002 : BOOL ;    
    _1003 : BOOL ;    
    _1004 : BOOL ;    
    _1005 : BOOL ;    
    _1006 : BOOL ;    
    _1007 : BOOL ;    
    _1024 : BOOL ;    
    _1025 : BOOL ;    
    _1026 : BOOL ;    
    _1027 : BOOL ;    
    _1028 : BOOL ;    
    ..
    .. 
    _1122 : BOOL ;    
    _1123 : BOOL ;    
    _1124 : BOOL ;    
    _1125 : BOOL ;    
    _1126 : BOOL ;    
    _1127 : BOOL ;    
    _1112 : BOOL ;    
    _1113 : BOOL ;    
    _1114 : BOOL ;    
    _1115 : BOOL ;    
    _1116 : BOOL ;    
    _1117 : BOOL ;    
    _1118 : BOOL ;    
    _1119 : BOOL ;    
   END_STRUCT ;    
   Quit_OP : STRUCT     
    _1008 : BOOL ;    
    _1009 : BOOL ;    
    _1010 : BOOL ;    
    _1011 : BOOL ;    
   ..
   ..
    _1117 : BOOL ;    
    _1118 : BOOL ;    
    _1119 : BOOL ;    
   END_STRUCT ;    
   Meldungen : STRUCT     
    _2008 : BOOL ;    //001 - Endlage plus
    _2009 : BOOL ;    //001 - Endlage minus
    _2010 : BOOL ;    
    _2011 : BOOL ;    
    ..
    ..
    _2115 : BOOL ;    
    _2116 : BOOL ;    
    _2117 : BOOL ;    
    _2118 : BOOL ;    
    _2119 : BOOL ;    
   END_STRUCT ;    
  END_STRUCT ;    

END_DATA_BLOCK

Um die Störmeldungen verwalten zu können wird jetzt einen
einfacher FC erstellt.



		Code:
	

FUNCTION "Stoermeldung" : VOID
TITLE =
VERSION : 0.1


VAR_INPUT
  IN_Stoerung : BOOL ;    //Eingangssignal Störmeldung
END_VAR
VAR_IN_OUT
  IN_OUT_SM : BOOL ;    //Störmeldung
  IN_OUT_Quit_SM : BOOL ;    //Quittierbit Störmeldung
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =Auswertung

//Quittierung
      U     #IN_OUT_Quit_SM; 
      R     #IN_OUT_SM; 
//Melden
      U     #IN_Stoerung; 
      S     #IN_OUT_SM; 
//Quittier Bit löschen
      UN    #IN_OUT_SM; 
      R     #IN_OUT_Quit_SM; 
END_FUNCTION


Dann kann man in einen FB die Störmeldungen verwalten, da kommt jetzt
die eindeutige Nummernvergabe der Störmeldungen zu hilfe.



		Code:
	

FUNCTION_BLOCK "002"
TITLE =Stör.- und Betriebsmeldungen
VERSION : 0.1

BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =001 - Störung Not-Aus

      CALL "Stoermeldung" (
           IN_Stoerung              := "001-Not_Aus",
           IN_OUT_SM                := "002-DB".Stoermeldungen._1008,
           IN_OUT_Quit_SM           := "002-DB".Quit_OP._1008);

NETWORK
TITLE =001 - Störung Luft

      CALL "Stoermeldung" (
           IN_Stoerung              := "001-Luft",
           IN_OUT_SM                := "002-DB".Stoermeldungen._1009,
           IN_OUT_Quit_SM           := "002-DB".Quit_OP._1009);

NETWORK
TITLE =001 - Endlage plus

      U     "001-plus"; 
      =     "002-DB".Meldungen._2008; 

NETWORK
TITLE =001 - Endlage minus

      U     "001-minus"; 
      =     "002-DB".Meldungen._2009; 

END_FUNCTION_BLOCK


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Jetzt das ganze aus HMI sicht. Zuerst werden die Variabeln angelegt.
Die Variabeln sollten in den einzelen Gruppen als Array angelegt werden.



Meldeklassen anlegen



Dann in Ordner Bitmeldungen zwei neue Ordner anlegen für die 
Betriebsmeldungen und die Störmeldungen.
Hier können die Meldetexte eingetragen und zugeordnet werden.




Dann kannst du in einen Bild eine Meldeanzeige oder Meldezeile erstellen.


----------



## bastler

Danke Helmut vdR für deine Mühe. Soweit habe ich das verstanden.
Was mir noch Sorgen macht ist, wie die Meldungen dargestellt (optisch) werden. 
Die Leute, die diese Störmeldungen quittieren und an entsprechende Mitarbeiter weitergeben müssen, haben noch nie mit so einen Panel zu tun gehabt. Bisher gab es einen Textstörmelder da wurden eine Störung angezeigt dann gab es eine Taste zum quitt. und Tasten zum blättern bei mehreren gleichzeitig eingelaufenen Störungen. 
Bei der Meldeanzeige in den Siemens-Panel sieht das für "Nichtinsider" meiner Meinung nach etwas verwirrend aus.
Laufen 2 Störungen ein, werden diese quittiert und gehen diese sind das 6 Zeilen in der Meldeanzeige.
Beispiel:


		Code:
	

Störung1    K
Störung1    Q
Störung2    K
Störung1    G
Störung2    Q
Störung2    Q

 Ich hab da Bedenken, das mal eine übersehen wird und nicht weitergemeldet wird. Es wäre halt schön, wenn es so wie bei den oben beschriebenen alten System angezeigt werden könnte.

MfG
bastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo bastler,
ist das auf deinen Panel wirklich so, für mich sieht das vielmehr nach
einen Meldearchiv aus. Dieses kannst du aber mit einen TP177 nicht
erstellen, da das Panel keine Archivfunktionen hat.
In einen normalen Meldefenster steht die entsprechende Meldung nur
einmal und wenn du es wünscht mit dem aktuellen Status wie K für kommen;
Q für quittiert und G für gegangen. Der Status wird nebeneinander in einer
Spalte angezeigt. Im Archiv wird für jeden Stautuswechsel eine Zeile angelegt
mit der entsprechenden Uhrzeit. Das ganze dient dazu fest zustellen wie
der zeitliche ablauf der entsprechenden Meldung war.

Wenn du jede Störmeldung für den Bediener sichtbar machen möchtest,
gibt es die Möglichkeit im Bild "Vorlage" eine Störmeldeanzeige anzulegen.




Die einstellung des Vorlagen Bildes sollte so sein "Vorlage vor Bilder". So
das das Vorlagenbild die höchste Prirorität hat.
Jetzt kommen die Störmeldungen als "Pop Up" immer nach vorne und 
müssen erst quittiert werden bevor das Pop Up wieder verschwindet.


----------



## bastler

Hallo Helmut
Ich hab eine Meldeanzeige aus der Werkzeugliste genommen und da sieht das so aus wie beschrieben. Allerdings muß ich dazu sagen, dass ich zum Test im Moment ein OP170B nutze, weil ich das TP 177 noch nicht habe, aber ich dachte, dass die Meldeanzeigen eh gleich aussehen. 
Werd mich morgen nochmal damit auseinandersetzen und geb dann bescheid wie's ich es dann letztendlich mache. Die Idee mit der Meldeanzeige in der Vorlage werd ich mal so testen. Danke vielmals.

MfG
bastler


----------



## bastler

Hallo
Hab die Vorschläge von Helmut ausprobiert, den Code für die Bausteine von oben, und die Meldeanzeige in die Vorlage, klappt wunderbar.
Jetzt bekomm ich auch den Zustand der Meldung in einer Zeile angezeigt, warum das vorher nicht ging, weiß ich nicht.
Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe.

MfG
bastler


----------



## bastler

Ich habe jetzt mehrere Bilder projektiert. Erreichbar über die Bildnavigation. Wenn ich die Meldeanzeige in die Vorlage lege, dann kann ich die anderen Bilder nicht sehen oder aufrufen. Geht es irgendwie, das ich die Meldeanzeige in das Bild "Meldungen" lege und wenn eine Meldung einläuft, dieses Bild automatisch aufgerufen wird? 
Und die zweite Frage wäre, sind keine Meldungen mehr vorhanden, also alle quittiert und gegangen, kann da wieder automatisch zurück in z.B. das Startbild gesprungen werden?

MfG
bastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Die meldeanzeige in der Vorlage sollte so klein gestaltet werden das du deine Bildnavigation noch bedienen kannst, wenn alle meldungen quittiert sind sollte der Pop up wieder verschwienden. Um bei einen bestimmten Zustand zu ein Bild zu springen, kannst du am schnellsten die Auswertung in der CPU durchführen. Dazu kannst du dann einen Steuerauftrag ausführen, der dann im Panel das entsprechende Bild aufruft.


----------



## bastler

Egal wie groß ich die Meldeanzeige mache, die ist generell sichtbar. Die soll aber nur erscheinen, wenn Meldungen anliegen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

In der Meldeanzeige gibt es ein Häckchen für unquittierte maldungen anzeigen
schalte das mal weg.


----------



## bastler

suppy, jetzt klappts, danke.


----------



## bastler

So, jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage, hoffe es ist die letzte. In meiner Testumgebung nutze ich ein OP170B. Alles läuft soweit ohne Probleme, benutze zum quitt. der Meldung die ACK-Taste. Diese setzt mir die Meldung im OP auf quittiert und per zugwiesener Variable wird in der SPS die Meldung auch quitt. Liegt eine Meldung an leuchtet die LED der ACK-Taste. Wenn die Meldung eher wieder geht, als sie quittiert wurde, dann kommt es vor, das die LED nach Betätigen der ACK-Taste nicht ausgeht. Das Meldefenster schließt, also liegt auch keine Meldung mehr an, nur dies LED leuchtet noch. Das ist allerdings auch nicht immer, meistens hab ich das beobachtet, wenn mehrere Meldungen eingelaufen sind. An was kann das liegen?

MfG
bastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Wenn du eine meldeseite eingerichtet hast solltest du 
mal nachschauen ob wirklich alle Meldungen quittiert sind.
Was ich auch festgestellt habe, sporadisch kann es passieren
das alle Meldungen als quittiert angezeigt werden, nicht alle
entsprechenden quittierbits in der Steuerung ankommen...ich
schieb das mal auf flex. Das ganze führt zu den Problemm, ohne
Quittierung auf steuerungsseite, setze ich die Störung nicht
zurück! Dafür habe ich dann extra eine Taste angelegt wo alle
Störmeldebits gelöscht werden, nicht schön aber hilfreich.


----------



## bastler

Versteh ich nicht ganz. Alle Meldungen in der Steuerung werden bei mir durch das selbe Bit zurückgesetzt, nämlich das, welches beim Drücken der ACK-Taste(SetzeBitSolangeTasteGedrückt) gesetzt wird. Wenn ich alle Störmeldebits in einer Variablentabelle anschaue, sind die auch alle auf false.
Trotzdem ist die ACK-LED manchmal noch an.
Im Handuch hab ich gelesen, das zu jeder Meldung ein Quittierbit gesetzt wird, wie bekomme ich das denn in die Steuerung, ebenso wie bekomme ich das LED_Abbild in die Steuerung? Oder hab ich da was ganz und gar falsch verstanden?

MfG
bastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Das ist richtig, lese noch mal Beitrag #11 & #12 und schau dir die
Screenshots genau an


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Noch einmal zur zuordnung der Variablen zun den Störmeldungen.
Die Störmeldungen und die Quittierbit's stehen ja in entsprechenden
Arrays, um nun die richtigen Bit's zu zuordnen gibt es einen Zeiger.
Im Beispiel ist die Störmeldung "001 - Störung Luft" das 9te Bit im
Array "002-DB.Stoermeldungen". Dementsprechen befindet sich das
Quittierbit im Array "002-DB.Quit_OP" und ist auch dort das 9te Bit.
Sinn gemäß kann mann dann auch der Störmeldung eine Nr geben
die in der Oberfläche später angezeigt wird im unseren Fall die 1009.
Das hat den Vorteil wenn der Kunde später mal sagt "Ich habe da
eine Störmeldung", kann mann einfach nach der Nr. fragen und
findet das schneller im Programm wieder.

In deinen fall solltest du beim testen darauf achten das du die
Störmeldung setzt, dann Quittierst und dann dir den Status
der Meldungen anschaust.
Erst jetzt solltest du das Signal der Störung zurücknehmen.


----------



## bastler

Hallo Helmut vdR

Wie ich schon schrieb, quittiere ich die Meldungen per ACK-Taste mit enentsprechender Variable. Hab mir deine Vorschläge nochmal angeschaut. Du hast ja für jede Meldung eine Quittierbit und das bei "Quittierbit Lesen " eingetragen. Bei "Quittierbit Lesen "hab ich noch nichts eingetragen.
Wenn ich nun die Variable, die meiner ACK-Taste zugeordnet ist nehme und die bei "Quittierbit Lesen "eintrage, ist das doch das gleiche oder?

MfG
bastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Nein das ist nicht das selbe, flex quittiert mit der "ACK" 
Taste die Meldung die oben in der Liste steht und meldet das
mit den entsprechenden Quittierbit an die Steuerung selbst-
ständig. Darum must du dich nicht kümmern, nur die richtige
Nr eintragen.


----------



## bastler

Habe jetzt alles soweit am Laufen, doch eine Frage hätte ich doch noch.
Bei reinen Störmeldeanlagen wird ja unter Erst- und Neuwert unterschieden.
Also kommt eine Meldung, wird das Meldesignal akustisch abgestellt. Geht diese Meldung bevor sie quittiert wurde und kommt erneut, muß die akustische Mldung wieder zugeschalten werden. Kann man dieses Verhalten auch an einem OP nachstellen?

MfG
bastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel

ich denke das geht nicht wenn die meldung nicht quittiert ist,
vielleicht muß du dann die quittierung von der Steuerung aus 
durchführen. Es gibt ja zwei Quittierbreiche.
Den einen kennst du ja schon Quittierbereich OP, der andere
wäre dann der Quittierbereich SPS, die du dann auch anlegen
must. Dh du bekommst zu jeder Störmeldung noch mal zusätztlich
ein Quittierbit, das du von der Steuerung aus setzen kannst.


----------



## Nordischerjung

Erst mal ein

*ACK*

an Helmut_von_der_Reparatur für das tolle Beispiel. Habe ich jetzt auch so verwendet. 
Doch Kundenbedingt muss ich eine seperate Taste zum quittieren der Störmeldung nehmen. Womit beschalte ich die? 
Ich hab ein MP277 Touch 10" und WinCCFlex 2008 SP1
siehe Bsp
Wie und Wo kann ich die Störung quittieren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Nordischerjung,
das geht auch dazu gibt es eine Funktion "MeldeanzeigeQuittiereMeldung"
siehe auch Bild.




gruß an die Ostsee


----------



## B@llou

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Jetzt das ganze aus HMI sicht. Zuerst werden die Variabeln angelegt.
> Die Variabeln sollten in den einzelen Gruppen als Array angelegt werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 8703
> 
> 
> Meldeklassen anlegen
> Anhang anzeigen 8704
> 
> 
> Dann in Ordner Bitmeldungen zwei neue Ordner anlegen für die
> Betriebsmeldungen und die Störmeldungen.
> Hier können die Meldetexte eingetragen und zugeordnet werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 8705
> Anhang anzeigen 8706
> 
> 
> Dann kannst du in einen Bild eine Meldeanzeige oder Meldezeile erstellen.
> Anhang anzeigen 8707


 

Mir hat diese Erklärung sehr geholfen. Also erstmal danke dafür aber eine Frage habe ich trotzdem noch, wie bekomme ich unter flex 2 unterschiedliche Fenster hin um zwischen Störmeldungen und Betriebsmeldungen zu unterscheiden? Bei mir gibt es nur das Fenster Bitmeldungen wo ich Störungen und Meldungen gleichzeitig eintragen muss?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Stefan,
du kannst in Bitmeldungen Ordner einfügen (rechter Mausklick auf Bitmeldungen).
Im Menü findest du dann den Punkt, Ordner einfügen, diesen kannst 
du dann für deine zwecke entsprechen unbenennen.


gruß Helmut


----------



## B@llou

Jup, hat funktioniert.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!!


----------



## Fl0Bru

Hallo rostiger Nagel,

ich habe mir einen StörDB geschrieben (so wie du ihn hier: Störmeldeanlage aufgebaut hast). Kann ich, wenn ich immer schön die Kommentare fülle, diese einfach in WinCC einlesen? Oder muss ich alle Bitmeldungen von Hand verknüpfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


Grüße

Fl0Bru


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Ich mach mir das eigentlich ganz einfach, ich habe immer den Störmeldes-DB und WinCCflexibel.
Wenn ich eine neue Störmeldung einfüge, nutze ich 'Copy and Paste' und kopiere die Text direkt
in flexibel. 

Es gibt zwar Import und Export Funktionen, aber das ist mir zu aufwendig.


----------

